
500 page: distract users with cat puzzle - alexgrande
https://recognizeapp.com/500.html
======
jonchang
Doesn't work in Firefox thanks to this amazing browser detection:

    
    
        Utils.prototype.setPlatform = function() {        
            ["Safari", "Chrome", "Android", "iPhone", "Blackberry"].forEach(function(browser) {
                if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf(browser) > -1) {
                    browser = browser.toLowerCase();
                    if (browser === "safari" || browser === "chrome") {
                        platform = "desktop";
                    } else {
                        platform = browser.toLowerCase();
                    }   
                }
            });
    
            document.body.setAttribute("data-platform", platform);
            
            return platform;
        };

